# Thunderbolt reactivation?



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to know how to reactivate my bolt. I'm switching back to my old Droid x to make sure everything still works fine as a daily driver so I can loan it out. I know how to do that. The part I don't know how to do is putting my TB back in service on Verizon's website. Can someone help?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

If your just looking to reactivate the bolt on an existing line, it's a $30 activation fee. Just go to your local Verizon store. They will bill it to your monthly statement. I just called them about this regarding activating a gnex on my current tbolt line and ditching the bolt altogether.

Sent from me to you :-\


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

You can activate with the ESN i believe though. I don't think you even need to go there.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

you can't go from a 4g device to a 3g device and back again without going to a store and getting a new sim card (free). I personally reactivated my OG droid to screw around with it a month or so back and had to go to a store and get a new sim when i was ready to turn my tbolt back on. Painless for the most part if you have a store around you. Good luck and have fun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Correct about needing a new sim card...and the $30 fee is BS, I've never had to pay that and I've switched phones around quite a few times...it doesn't cost anything.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

lilcdroid said:


> If your just looking to reactivate the bolt on an existing line, it's a $30 activation fee. Just go to your local Verizon store. They will bill it to your monthly statement. I just called them about this regarding activating a gnex on my current tbolt line and ditching the bolt altogether.
> 
> Sent from me to you :-\


You only pay the $30 fee if you are initiating new service, not for switching phones on an existing line. Also, there is a $30 fee for upgrading your device (buying a new phone at a subsidized rate) on an existing line.


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I'm glad I didn't switch yet. The rep told me $30 to activate a different phone. I was quite clear about not switching anything but the phone. I still have my unlimited and don't want vz messing with that. Thanks, I'll talk to another rep.

Sent from me to you :-\


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Rep must have misunderstood you, they tend to do that. Kind of wish Big Red would hire actual intelligent people.


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

I switched to a POS BB while my screen was being replaced on my TB. I just called and had my TB reactivated. No extra fees and my sim card still worked.

Luke


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Why not do *228 and follow the prompts? Get a different SIM card. Then hit the Easy button!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

smtom said:


> Why not do *228 and follow the prompts? Get a different SIM card. Then hit the Easy button!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


 because *228 don't work on phones with a sim card in them.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

